# Back loading/ back filling an insulin syringe.



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 5, 2013)

So some one on another board asked me to make a video of how to back fill an insulin syringe. While I'm sure the level of competency is a lot higher on this board I figured I'd share since I had the video anyways.


[ame]http://youtu.be/52kEHcp5PKA[/ame]


----------



## FordFan (Apr 5, 2013)

Slin pins all the way. 

Just something I do. I prop slin pin lunger on needle cover of loaded pin. This keeps any potential li t off of the plunger.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 6, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Slin pins all the way.
> 
> Just something I do. I prop slin pin lunger on needle cover of loaded pin. This keeps any potential li t off of the plunger.



That pad i put it on is soaked in alcohol that's why i put it there.


----------



## vent_noir (Apr 6, 2013)

I had no idea I could do this...Ive been shoving that fat mf 1.5in needle into my ass for 10 weeks now lol


----------



## thebrick (Apr 6, 2013)

Slin pins are a great option!


----------



## jacked391 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mckesson  detachable pin easy pesy japan easy. No need to pull plunger.


----------



## thebull2012 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a stupid question. 

Doesn't one need to use a longer pin for IM? Sorry if that's dumb to ask. .


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 7, 2014)

thebull2012 said:


> I have a stupid question.
> 
> Doesn't one need to use a longer pin for IM? Sorry if that's dumb to ask. .


Not unless you're carrying around a lot of excess body fat. Otherwise a slin pin will do the trick.


----------



## thebull2012 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wish I had known this. :/
Would have been helpful when pinnino daily with a 1.5" 23ga


----------



## MR. BMJ (Oct 7, 2014)

One thing that helps in some injection sites is to press down on the area with 2 fingers, and then with the other hand, inject between the 2 fingers.


----------



## Jones32 (Nov 4, 2014)

Been using this method the past few months, works wonders for Ed injections


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 4, 2014)

Tne forearms ..do it pussys.


----------



## squatster (Nov 5, 2014)

I did 30 years of 1-1/2"
Wish I had know a long time ago - this year is the first I have been using the slin pins


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 5, 2014)

Ive switched to slins and sometimes I use a 27 when injecting a bit more volume. Not much difference.

I never back load. It just takes a bit longer to load.


----------

